# 2 10lb Pork Shoulders...Smoking Overnight?



## danigirl (Oct 21, 2016)

Howdy,

I'll be smoking Pork Shoulder's for the first time. It's for the Aggie-Bama game tomorrow, so I got to start tonight if I want them finished by halftime. I already have them marinating with a rub I used last time for pork butt and loved. Any suggestions for overnight smoking? It will be the first time I attempt that. 

Thanks!

Danigirl


----------



## sqwib (Oct 21, 2016)

What will yo be smoking it with?

You can try reading this article to see if it answers any of your questions.


----------



## danigirl (Oct 21, 2016)

SQWIB,

I'll be smoking it with my MES 30. This will be my 5th time smoking something. I recently was gifted it about 2 months ago.

Thanks


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 21, 2016)

Typically you plan 1.5hrs pre lb on the smoker. So 8lbs would be 12 hours. I like to start 13hrs before I need it done. Then when its done I rest it in the cooler with a towel over it. You can keep the pork resting for several hours in a nice cooler with towels and it will stay well about 140 degrees. That way you aren't stressing about getting it done while your family and guest are staring at you. 

Have fun with it and let us know how it turns out.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 21, 2016)

Hopefully you have a remote therm that you can set by your bed while your sleeping. 

If the temp drops in the smoker or the shoulder gets done early you will know.

Most remotes have alarms on them for smoker & meat temps.

A lot of us use Mavericks, they are inexpensive & reliable.

Best place to get one is: http://www.amazenproducts.com/

Good luck!

Al


----------



## sigmo (Oct 21, 2016)

The digital MESs have a remote.

Once you establish the accuracy of the meat probe and the main controller probe, you can check the progress without getting out of bed.  That's  great!

But the factory remote that came with mine doesn't have any alarm functions,  and you can't check on the smoke remotely,  of course.

Still, it is nice to be able to check on things from bed!  Just be sure everything is safe to be left unattended.

Tabbed in.


----------

